# 5.1 headphone recommendation



## Faun (Mar 15, 2011)

Looking for a better portable audio setup for my gaming PC.

Boiled down to these two:
1. Roccat kave
2. Asus Xonar Sound card (which one ?)

Now couple of questions on Asus xonar.
Which one to buy ? Preferably PCI slot. Will there be any noticeable difference b/w PCI and PCI-e slot card ? 

How is Roccat kave ?


----------



## desiibond (Mar 15, 2011)

Roccat Kave is surely a beast. Get it if you want an all in one package. If you want to go with a Xonar, you better get good set of speakers that go with it. For long listening, a headset as big as Kave can be a bit irritating. 

What speakers do you have right now?


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2011)

desiibond said:


> Roccat Kave is surely a beast. Get it if you want an all in one package. If you want to go with a Xonar, you better get good set of speakers that go with it. For long listening, a headset as big as Kave can be a bit irritating.
> 
> What speakers do you have right now?



Nothing significant but X-mini Max 2 as speakers. Cannot afford to disturb others, that's why headphones.
Sony MDR-EX57LP as earphone.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 15, 2011)

then get kave.


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2011)

desiibond said:


> then get kave.



And the soundcard ? Which one will be better ? I need a 5.1 channel.

ANy recommended place to buy these items ?


----------



## desiibond (Mar 15, 2011)

What is your budget for soundcard? you can use Kave as USB headset or get Xonar DX atleast.


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2011)

desiibond said:


> What is your budget for soundcard? you can use Kave as USB headset or get Xonar DX atleast.



Will there be any quality deterioration ? And shouldn't there be a need for good soundcard ?

My budget is ~10k for soundcard.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 16, 2011)

@OP: Where do you plan to buy the Roccat? Do let me know.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 16, 2011)

Faun said:


> Will there be any quality deterioration ? And shouldn't there be a need for good soundcard ?
> 
> My budget is ~10k for soundcard.



Check Xonar D2X too then but it may not make much of a difference when comapred to DX (for Kave). Xonar Essense ST is perfect for headphones (comes with built-in headphone amp) but it doesn't support multichannel surround sound. 

Unless you want to get a quality speakers, I don't think spending 10k for a soundcard to use with Kave is worth. Get DX for 5k, Kave for 5k (maybe) and you are set.


----------



## Faun (Mar 16, 2011)

desiibond said:


> Check Xonar D2X too then but it may not make much of a difference when comapred to DX (for Kave). Xonar Essense ST is perfect for headphones (comes with built-in headphone amp) but it doesn't support multichannel surround sound.
> 
> Unless you want to get a quality speakers, I don't think spending 10k for a soundcard to use with Kave is worth. Get DX for 5k, Kave for 5k (maybe) and you are set.



I am looking for a long term investment in Sound Card. I will buy UE Triple Fi 10 earphones later, gotta save big time.

Thanks for the reply


----------



## desiibond (Mar 16, 2011)

Check D2X then. It's the best inside 10k for surround.


----------



## Faun (Mar 16, 2011)

desiibond said:


> Check D2X then. It's the best inside 10k for surround.



Any pointers for the price range and shops (preferably with online payment option) ?

---------- Post added at 02:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 PM ----------

How is this X-Fi Forte considering EAX support ?
Auzentech, Inc. X-Fi Forte PCI-Express Soundcard : World First soundcards for Music, HTPC, and Gaming


----------

